# tidewater casters



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

hey there casters. we will be casting wednesday afternoon from about 2pm till its too dark to see. how do you get to the feild?

follow kempsville rd like your going towards chesapeake. when you get to centerville turnpike take a left. follow the rd about 5 miles or so. you'll go over a draw bridge. keep going until you see a small produce stand on the left side of the rd (its in front of a farm house) look to the right and you'll see the feild. depending on which way the wind is blowing you'll see me or rolland out there. 

bring your surf rod or long casting rod and we'll have some fun and try to learn something from each other.

of course in case of foul weather (rain or snow) thats the only thing that will keep us from being there. come on out.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey demonfish, I would love to join you guys out there. I will try my best to be there! Hopefully some more people will show up.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Interesting*

I might be working on that side of th water Wed. Question, how do I get to kempsville rd from 64? Might be able to sneak by for a "lunch break".


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Cdog, if you are heading toward the beach on 264, get off at the Witchduck exit, and take a left at the light onto Witchduck Rd. Keep going down Witchduck and it will turn into Kempsville Rd.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks Wilson.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Hey cdog. A more direct route from 64 would be to take Indian River Rd Exit 286B. After about 1/2 mile turn right on Centerville Turnpike and proceed to casting field, maybe 6.5 - 7 miles down the road. Never been casting there, just know the area from playing softball.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks Shoeless, that would be closer if I come 664 too.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

If you come the 664 route it's a lot easier to come south on the 168 bypass like you're going to the Outer Banks. When you get to the Hanbury rd. overpass (which is the next one just past the Mount Pleasent rd. turn off) take the second turn towards the East. You'll go through a light and the road will turn into Etheridge Manor Blvd. Go to the end of this road and it will stop on Centerville. Look to your right just before you make it to Centerville and that's your field.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*What are you throwing?*

I will try to make it out.

I have two seven ft. rods, one with a heavier spinning reel.

Have 14lb on each.

Do you throw lead weights for practice?

If so, what size do I need to bring? Or something else?

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

better directions then mine jay. yeah, what he said. bring what ever you want. if you throw a 7 ft pole with a 6 oz weight, do it. the thing is you can practice your distance and measure it using what you always use. dif people have diferent techniques and you can learn from everyone. any one who is interested in tourny casting can get some pointers also. and see what the big buck rods and reels look like and how they perform. heck you may even get interested in the sport of long casting! see ya all tomorrow.


----------



## haggard1 (Nov 8, 2003)

I have family coming in from all over the place. I'll try to make the next one. Will it be in the same place?


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

same place until someone can come up with a better one.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I probably won't be there today because of an invite to go dunk Eels for Bubba right after work but please keep posting the days & times you all plan to get together in the future. No problem on the directions, it's my way home everyday.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

IT WAS A NICE DAY TO CAST, STAYED TILL DARK. MET TOM FROM CHESAPEAKE AND HAD A NICE CHAT. CASTING WAS GOOD THO WE HAD NOT EVEN A BREEZE. THEN GOT SO DARK WE HAD TO TURN ON CAR LIGHTS TO PACK. WILL ANNOUNCE THE NEXT DAY WE CAST. DIDN'T THINK ABOUT IT BEING THE DAY BEFORE T-DAY. SEE YOU ALL AT THE NAXT OUTING IN A WEEK OR TWO.

FRANK


----------



## haggard1 (Nov 8, 2003)

Sounds good. I'm sorry I had to miss this one.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Frank,
Is this a seasonal spot for you guys? I assume this is a farm field and they don't have any winter crops. The reason I'm asking is I'd like to get out there but unfortunately I don't get out of work until after dark these days. Do you practice in the same spot during the spring when we start to get more daylight?
Thanks and looking forward to joining you all out there.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

hey there 2head.

good to hear from ya/ yeah we practice there most of the time or there is another place of of kempsville rd that we can only use in the winter as there are soy crops in the summer. if you know of any good feilds let us know. always looking for a better and bigger place. need about 1000 ft in any direction. will do a post the next time we go out in a week or two. stay in touch.

frank


----------



## haggard1 (Nov 8, 2003)

*Tidewater Casters*

Just wondering if you all will be getting together next Wednesday to practice distance casting? If so, I plan to try and make it out.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

hey there hagg, i myself cant get out there on wed but may be out there on sat. ill post and let you know.


----------



## haggard1 (Nov 8, 2003)

Sounds good.


----------

